# New Snowboarding Social Networking



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool. I signed up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Signed up


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys!! Againg, I don't mean to take anything away from this site, as they are two completely different types of sites...

Please spread the word about the site so it can grow!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Err. When snowboard.com still functioned properly, along with the rest of the colonies.com communities, that was pretty much what you described here. So it won´t be a first ever, but I will check it out. 


-Snowboard.com refugee...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

I cant see the link... it says incompatible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ it dosn't like my browser... it wants my cookies :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And yours will be non existent soon enough. I have to give you credit for horribly spamming your shitty site. Thanks for the non contribution to this one.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy shitballs batman:blowup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shit balls it is Batman. Maybe with a side of Fuckballs!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You probably can't, but I can continue to verbally beat you.


----------

